
Tim Cook wrongly defend the removal of hk map live app - ngcc_hk
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/oct/10/tim-cook-apple-hong-kong-mapping-app-removal
======
ReptileMan
Can you not editorialize the title - it is "Tim Cook defends Apple's removal
of Hong Kong mapping app" and not "Tim Cook wrongly defend the removal of hk
map live app". Each of the HN readers can decide whether it is wrong or right
...

